
Tesla Turns Back Rare Challenge from Shareholders - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/05/business/tesla-once-a-wall-street-darling-faces-investor-challenge.html
======
rohamg
however you feel about the flamethrowers, you have to give the guy credit:
when he started banging the drums of a predominantly electric future for cars
he was cast as clueless, now it is all but inevitable

